# What size fish can Frontosa fit in their mouth?



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

just wondering the minumum sized fish that can be kept with Frontosa without them being eaten, im guessing minimum 6 inches?

let me know what you think


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've seen a 7.5" borleyi in a big 12" male frontosa's mouth... didn't swallow it, too big... but certainly did kill it. Easily half their size, and sometimes bigger.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I believe calvus are kept successfully with fronts. I think the species of fish is at least as important as the size.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

5" (allegedly)yellow lab.










4" Calvus










Whatever size it is, make sure it doesn't sleep on the tank floor. :wink:


----------



## Loume (Dec 27, 2014)

These might help;


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Well almost lost a 4 inch yellow Borleyi. I mistakenly thought they were large enough, but the following morning...2 Borleyis had bite marks....

Wished I had read this thread before adding them into the Front tank.


----------

